# What To Buff Ph In Cannister?



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Is there somethign that I can put in my cannister filter to help lower the ph? My fish seem ok and very healthy, I just dont like that their water is always at 7-8 ph. I think that I have read about people putting some type of moss in their filter to naturally lower the overall ph. Is this a recommended/proven method? If so how much would I need to put into my xp4 for a 75g tank to lower my ph around at least 1.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

The type of moss their talking about is peat most. I would imagine regular peat moss would get kind of messy for running in a cannister filter because the fines will plug some smaller mech media.

This stuff would probably be the easiest.. It won't have the fines, and it won't take up as much room.

It's hard to say how much peat u need to use. You just have to start small and work your way up.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Plowboy said:


> The type of moss their talking about is peat most. I would imagine regular peat moss would get kind of messy for running in a cannister filter because the fines will plug some smaller mech media.
> 
> This stuff would probably be the easiest.. It won't have the fines, and it won't take up as much room.
> 
> It's hard to say how much peat u need to use. You just have to start small and work your way up.


Peat moss is whats used. You can buy it in pellet form sometimes or put the dirt stuff in a bag. Be aware it will tint your water a yellow unless you run carbon.

What specifically is your pH?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes, what is your pH?

I also would not put it in my canister, what you should do is get a garbage bin and soak the peat moss and water in there and then add that water to your tank. But if your pH is a stable 7.5 I would just relax and enjoy.


----------

